# WAGO 750-8202 über Modbus RTU mit Heizungsregler verbinden



## WUEST (1 März 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe Probleme beim Auslesen eines Heizungsreglers über Modbus RTU mit einer WAGO 750-8202. Ich habe zunächst den Regler seriell über RS232 an meinen Laptop angeschlossen. Über einen Modbus Master Simulator auf meinem Laptop kann ich ohne Probleme Register auslesen. Jetzt habe ich den Regler an die serielle Schnittstelle direkt an der WAGO angeschlossen und über den Modbus Konfigurator die gleichen Einstellungen bezüglich Baudrate etc. vorgenommen.
Wenn ich mich einlogge, bekomme ich sercom_error=2. Ich habe die serial_interface_lib Doku dazu angeguckt und der Fehler bedeutet: comport outside of valid area. Mein Comport ist 1. Der Fehler irritiert mich, da ich bisher der Meinung war, dass die Schnittstelle auf dem Controller Comport 1 ist und die Klemmen danach dann hochgezählt werden und Comport 0 intern irgendwie verwendet wird.
Aber selbst wenn ich den Port varriere (von 0 bis 3 habe ich es versucht) bekomme ich Fehler 2 bzw. Fehler 4 bei Port 0.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?
Für jegliche Ideen bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Tobsucht (1 März 2018)

Hallo Wuest,

du scheinst CoDeSys 2.3 zu benutzen.
Dann ist die Sub-D Schnittstelle COM0, die Service Schnittstelle COM1 und gesteckte serielle Module beginnen bei COM2.

Bei deinem Test war der PFC200  als Slave konfiguriert (eventuell über die Steuerungskonfiguration/Modbus variables).

Nun möchtest Du den PFC200 als Master nutzen. Ich denke Du hast vergessen den Modbus RTU Slave wieder zu deaktivieren.
Dann ist die Schnittstelle nämlich vom Slave belegt und der Master kann diese nicht öffnen.

Grüße


----------



## WUEST (1 März 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht,
danke erstmal für deine Antwort! Ja das stimmt, ich benutze codesys 2.3. Vielleicht war das etwas missverständlich von mir formuliert. Bei dem Test habe ich gar nichts mit dem PFC200 gemacht, sondern nur über den Laptop gecheckt ob ich überhaupt Daten auslesen kann. Der Heizungsregler war da Slave und ist es auch weiterhin. Der PFC200 fungiert dann im zweiten Schritt als Ersatz für den Laptop als Master
Grüße


----------



## Tobsucht (1 März 2018)

Hallo Wuest,

hast Du denn die serielle Schnittstelle im Webbased Management auf unassigned gestellt (Neustart nicht vergessen)?

Grüße


----------



## WUEST (1 März 2018)

Super, das ist es gewesen! Danke!! :s17::s17:


----------



## WUEST (9 März 2018)

Ich habe heute wieder dran gesessen und gemerkt, dass zwar kein Fehler mehr kommt, aber die Werte immer 0 sind. Ich bin mir immernoch bezüglich Einstellungen wie FC, Datentyp usw sicher. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp, ob das wieder an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegen kann? Auf anderem Wege habe ich keine Probleme Daten auszulesen...


----------



## Tobsucht (9 März 2018)

Der Ausgang MBCFG_SERCOM_ERROR scheint ja jetzt 0 zu sein.
Was gibt denn der Ausgang MBCFG_Error aus?


----------



## WUEST (9 März 2018)

Ah ja, da hab ich einen Fehler: MBCFG_TCP_RTU_ERROR_0x95


----------



## Tobsucht (12 März 2018)

Die Enumeration findest Du in der Bibliothek Wago_MBCFG_COMMON_01.

Bei Modbus TCP hat der Slave die Verbindung unerwartet unterprochen und bei RTU wurde mit der Broadcastadresse versucht zu lesen.

Ich denke Du hast die Slaveadresse 0 konfiguriert.


----------



## WUEST (13 März 2018)

Ja die Enumeration habe ich mir angeguckt. Also entweder ich stehe auf dem Schlauch oder ich habe einfach noch zu wenig Ahnung von dem Thema... Wenn ich meine Unit ID von 0 auf 1 umstelle und diese auch vorher am Heizungsregler auf 1 gestellt habe, dann bekomme ich ein Timeout. Wieder der Test mit meinem Laptop und da gehts mit 1 als Adresse.


----------

